# will C. wendtii & C. withstand some salt for 3 days?



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

I'm at my wits end trying to eliminate some parasites from my natural planted tank and I want to use salt. Most of my plants will grow in brackish water, but I'd hate to lose my two beautiful Crypts ( spiralis and wendtii) from the attempt. I'd be using the Doc Wellfish sea salt at the required amount to treat illness---3tsp per gal. if I left it in for 3 days and then slowly removed it, do you think I'd just have melting or they'd die?

Thanks,
Javalee


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is just a guess, but I think that, while the leaves of the crypts might melt, the rhizomes will probably survive 3 days of the salt. 

What disease are you dealing with?


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I think I'll go for it. I can't be sure which of the single-celled organisms is causing the problem without a gill scraping which 
i can't do. It's one of the oodinia, velvet, or other types. I've done a TON of research on this issue at veterinary web sites and such and am quite sure this is my only route since other drugs would push my fish over the edge that they are clinging to, kill my inverts or my plants. Thanks, and I think I'll try it and see how it goes. I don't mind a "melt-down" as long as they come back 

Javalee


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If it is velvet, it shouldn't be just on the gills, but all over the body. Another option that would be easier on the plants is to have a plant-free hospital tank where you move the fish for treatment.


----------

